# Sticky  In Memoriam



## TechGuy

Tech Support Guy is a true community made up of some amazing people. Many of us have been lucky enough to have made some real friends here. This thread is dedicated to the memory of those friends who have touched so many of us.

*aarhus2004 (Ben)*
Senior Member with 2,261 posts.
Joined on January 9, 2004.
Announcement

*angelize56 (Marlene)*
Distinguished Member with 82,268 posts.
Joined on April 17, 2002.
Announcement

*Basementgeek (Gary)*
Member with 59 posts.
Joined on November 12, 2003.

*bassetman (John)*
Moderator with 48,307 posts.
Joined on June 7, 2001.
Announcement

*Bonnie's Mom (Betsy)*
Senior Member with 1,018 posts.
Joined on March 17, 2006.
Announcement

*Byteman (Bill)*
Moderator with 17,742 posts.
Joined on January 24, 2002.
Announcement

*CamilleB (Camille)*
Junior Member with 4 posts.
Joined on February 14, 2004.
Announcement

*davec (Dave)*
Member with 4,435 posts.
Joined on January 27, 2001.
Announcement

*Eggplant43 (Bruce)*
Member with 17,198 posts.
Joined on March 10, 2001.
Announcement

*Joeten (Joe)*
Member with 3,850 posts.
Joined on Jan. 15, 2009.

*Mel Yogi (Melissa)*
Member with 31 posts.
Joined on Jan. 11, 2003.
Announcement

*pyritechips (Jim)*
Member with 26,907 posts.
Joined on June 2, 2002.
Announcement

*redoak*
Member with 6,782 posts.
Joined on June 24, 2004.
Announcement

*Sekirt*
Senior Member with 4,000 posts.
Joined on March 28, 2003.
Announcement

*Shadow Bea (Bea)*
Senior Member with 8,925 posts.
Joined on September 9, 2002.
Announcement

*Siljaline*
Member with 96 posts.
Joined on July 26, 2003.

*Sooky 47 (Lu)*
Senior Member with 7,337 posts.
Joined on November 6, 2001.
Announcement

*SpySentinel (Matt)*
Malware Removal Specialist with 31 posts.
Joined on June 4, 2010.
Announcement

*sUBs (Edward)*
Developer of ComboFix and DDS and highly respected member of the malware removal community.
Malware Removal Specialist with 15 posts.
Joined on November 17, 2006

*telecom69 (Bob)*
Senior Member with 9,863 posts.
Joined on October 12, 2001.
Announcement

*TerryNet (Terry)*
Moderator with 81,810 posts.
Joined on March 23, 2005.
Announcement

*throoper (Tom)*
Trusted Advisor with 5,176 posts.
Jonied on January 20, 2007

*WhitPhil (Phil)*
Trusted Advisor with 9,280 posts.
Joined on October 4, 2000.
Announcement


----------

